
A Complete and Simple NixOS Mailserver - buovjaga
https://github.com/r-raymond/nixos-mailserver
======
reacharavindh
Cool. I'm looking to setup a simple mail server at work. It's only purpose
would be for users to receive emails about their batch jobs. Would this be an
overkill? How secure is this to be exposed to the public IP?

~~~
chobouser
Hi, it might be an overkill. However, you can turn of spam checking, virus
scanning and dkim signing in the options and get something that might be
suited for your usecase.

How secure it is - well it is used by people in production, and uses standard
best practices (firewall, postfix config, dovecot config) to make reasonably
secure. Of course we depend on Nixos quickly pulling bug fixes for security
issues.

If you give it a spin and run into any problems, please don't hesitate to open
an issue on github.

